# Funkycat's ADA 60P



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Back in September '16 i saw a picture on reddit, of someones computer set up and tank and decided i wanted to do a planted tank so i had something to stare at while i used my computer!

Big thanks to Karen and April, wslam, dou, matt and imtripped up for the advice!

Tank:
ADA 60P from Spit1A

Hardware: 
Chihiro A series
Aquaclear 30
Random Heater
Random stones I've picked up over the years

Substrate:
Tropica Poweder Soil 
Tropica Substrate

Flora (all 1 2 Grow by tropica):
Glossostigma elatinoides
Eleocharis parvula (dwarf hairgrass)

Fauna:
Otocinclus Catfish
Hara Jerdoni (dwarf anchor cats)
Pygmy Corydoras (pygmaeus)
Tangerine Tiger Shrimp (picked up from the VAHS Auction)
Blue Dream Shrimp (picked up from the VAHS Auction)










Back in November laying out the hardscape










Just after planting and filling with water. Unfortunately i grossly over estimated China shipping times and my Chihiro didn't come until late December










Tank today! 
I do water changes twice a week, and minimally dose with flourish excel. 
The glosso has filled in quite nicely, but the dwarf hair grass is struggling, i might replace it with a different plant.

If i could go back, i'd use egg crate or lava rock to maintain slope, its leveled out alot.

Some pics of the inhabitants

















Babies of the original shrimp, they've had a couple batches already so i feel really lucky!









I'm a huge fan of the iwagami style, but not super happy with my rocks. One day when i have the time and money i might do a replant. But for now the goal of a desktop tank has been acheived =D









Thanks for reading!!

Bonus: My fluval edge (top cut off i got from Dou)


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Looking great... but that main stone in the 60P... LOL, won't stop bugging you until you change it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

That tank looks stellar. I cannot believe that it filled out so nice in just 2-ish months. Gives me hope! I haven't ever tried to carpet my substrate but i sure want to and it looks to me like my impatient satisfaction timer wont be too set back by waiting for it to happen. I also have to say i love the fact that you rammed that monitor over into the corner of a desk so you can get an aquarium on there, priorities are in order =D


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> That tank looks stellar. I cannot believe that it filled out so nice in just 2-ish months. Gives me hope! I haven't ever tried to carpet my substrate but i sure want to and it looks to me like my impatient satisfaction timer wont be too set back by waiting for it to happen. I also have to say i love the fact that you rammed that monitor over into the corner of a desk so you can get an aquarium on there, priorities are in order =D


Thanks mark!

I guess the glosso just needs good substrate/lighting! Thinking of new plants to fill in the back though.

The ironic thing is I thought the dhg would do way better than the glosso

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

bruh, you need a new keyboard


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I wanted to say it soooo bad....but I didn't want to seem rude =)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Hahaha I love my keyboard, I actually switched from a newer looking one. It's old but tactically it feels similar to a mechanical keyboard. 

Gives off some really good clicks 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm SO happy to see a chihiros light used next to a computer screen!

My tank sits between my computer monitors and my husband's computer monitors on a shared computer desk. I JUST ordered a chihiros light yesterday and was slightly worried how much the light would "bleed" and "ooze" out past the top of the tank.

How are you finding the chihiros in general? What setting do you have it on to grow the glosso? Are you fertilizing? Doesn't look as if you use CO2. I'm finally out of my "barely maintaining" my tank slump and am planning to rescape and turn it back into something to be proud of as opposed to an object of shame.

Both of your tanks are lovely!


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Bunny said:


> I'm SO happy to see a chihiros light used next to a computer screen!
> 
> My tank sits between my computer monitors and my husband's computer monitors on a shared computer desk. I JUST ordered a chihiros light yesterday and was slightly worried how much the light would "bleed" and "ooze" out past the top of the tank.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Its definitely been rewarding, and i love that the tank is right next to my comp. Means i spend so much time looking at it!

I really love the chihiros, super easy to use and really bang for you buck. Only issue is the snails pace shipping from china. the initial one i ordered without expidited shipping actually took 2 months to arrive!
I have mine on the third highest setting right now. 
I'm ok with it next to my comp, its about a foot and a half away from the moniter and the light seems to have diffused enough by then. I think within a foot you'd run into glare issues. It might also help that my moniter is angled so its barely facing the tank.

I don't use CO2 just dose flourish excel once a week and again with my weekly water changes.


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks good! 

-Matt

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice way to enjoy work while working or should I say nice way to enjoy the hobby while working. 

Both set-ups look great, I hope they continue to brighten up the screen time ... better than a screen saver any day!


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

Dou said:


> Looking great... but that main stone in the 60P... LOL, won't stop bugging you until you change it.


Hehe I was thinking the same thing - looks awesome! Best thing to have beside a computer. :bigsmile: 
My initial thought was sink that main stone a bit.
But I hear you! Finding stones, and affording them, is another matter. I have a ridiculous collection of stones I am not happy with as they are a bit 'off' and could not achieve the effortless iwagami look so painstakingly sought after.


----------

